# Pressups.



## Pervaz (May 13, 2003)

Quick question:

When we do pressups - I cant remember the reason for doing pressups on fists.  Any ideas (I think i have recieved a hit to the head too many times !)

P


----------



## Jay Bell (May 13, 2003)

Strengthening the tendons in the wrists (for striking)


----------



## RobP (May 14, 2003)

And for working the correct alignment of the wrist. I guess it also conditions the knuckles too.

Also, think about the breathing in/out through the arms when working the push ups. Then add that in (with the same arm position) when you are doing the close-range strikes.


----------

